#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Gebärmutterhalskrebsimpfung >

## Kojote

Hallo an alle,
meine beiden Töchter haben sich beide gegen Gebärmutterhalskrebs impfen lassen.
Die jüngere ist mit allen drei Impfungen durch, aber bei der älteren steht noch eine offen.
Nun meine Frage:
1. Bei der älteren ist vollig überraschend eine akute Blinddarmenztzündung aufgetreten, so dass innerhalb von 6 Stunden operiert werden mußte, gibt es wie ich im Internett gelesen habe, einen Zusammenhang? 
2. Da ich in den Medien von einigen Todesfällen gehört habe stelle ich mir nun die Frage, soll sie die 3. Impfung nun lieber sein lassen?  
Bitte um schnelle Antwort  :laughter10: 
Gruß Kojote

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Kojote, 
eine Blinddarmentzündung ist immer überraschend und ich bezweifle sehr stark, dass es da auch nur den geringsten Zusammenhang gibt.
Ich würde deine Tochter auf jeden Fall impfen lassen, immerhin geht es hier um das Verhindern von Gebärmutterhalskrebs. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Kojote

Danke StarBuG,
zwei Spritzen hat sie ja schon  bekommen.
Auf dieser Seite: http://www.zentrum-der-gesundheit.de...halskrebs.html,
Steht unter anderem dies: *Impfung gegen Gebärmutterhalskrebs verursacht starke Nebenwirkungen* 
Rund 6o Prozent derer, die Gardasil® oder das Aluminium-Placebo erhielten, litten an Nebenwirkungen wie Kopfschmerzen, Fieber, Übelkeit, Schwindel, Erbrechen, Durchfall und Myalgie, doch die. Gardasil®-Empfänger zeigten noch stärkere Gegenreaktionen wie Kopfschmerzen, Gastroenteritis, Blinddarmentzündung, entzündliche Beckenerkrankungen; Asthma, Bronchospasmus und Arthritis. 
Ist das vieleicht alles nur Panikmache?
Ich bin jetzt etwas verwirrt, vieleicht kannst du dich ja mal schlau machen.
Danke Kojote

----------


## Sunflowers

Hallo Kojote, 
leider hat jedes Medikament seine Nebenwirkungen, bei dem einen treten sie ein und beim anderen wieder nicht. 
Ich denke auch, dass sich deine Tochter die 3. Spritze geben lassen sollte, denn besser gegen Gebärmutterhalskrebs geschützt zu sein, als es dann evtl. mal zu bekommen ist wichtiger als sich vor einer Blindarmentzündung zu schützen. Eine Blindarmentzündung ist zwar sehr schmerzhaft und muss operiert werden, aber ist doch harmloser als Krebs. Oder?
Das deine zweite Tochter auch mit Nebenwirkungen zu kämpfen hat, muss ja auch nicht unbedingt sein. Ich würde euch auch ans Herz legen, diese letzte Spritze noch abzuholen, es ist enorm wichtig!

----------


## StarBuG

Die Seite halte ich für nicht seriös, da allein schon die Zahlen, die dort verwendet werden nicht richtig sind. 
Bei Frauen mit Gebärmutterhalskrebs lassen sich in 98% aller Fälle HP-Viren nachweisen. 
Appendizitis wird durch Bakterien verursacht und nicht durch Viren, ein Zusammenhang ist also extremst unwahrscheinlich, wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe. 
Lass deine Tochter impfen. 
Gruß 
Micha

----------


## Pianoman

Seriöse Informationen zu Impfstoffen und Impfproblemen findet man hier:   www.pei.de  Das ist die Seite des Paul-Ehrlich-Instituts  Das Paul-Ehrlich-Institut ist eine Einrichtung der Bundesrepublik Deutschland. Es gehört zum Geschäftsbereich des Bundesministeriums für Gesundheit. Unterschiedliche, im deutschen und europäischen Arzneimittelrecht festgelegte Aufgaben nehmen den breitesten Raum unter seinen Tätigkeitsfeldern ein. Exemplarisch werden die Genehmigung klinischer Prüfungen und die Zulassung bestimmter Arzneimittelgruppen genannt. Seit seiner Gründung vor mehr als hundert Jahren konzentriert sich das Paul-Ehrlich-Institut auf biomedizinische Arzneimittel: Impfstoffe für Mensch und Tier, Antikörper enthaltende Arzneimittel, Allergene für Therapie und Diagnostik, Blut und Blutprodukte und seit jüngster Zeit Gewebe sowie Arzneimittel für Gentherapie, somatische Zelltherapie und xenogene Zelltherapie, also für Verfahren forschungsnaher biomedizinischer Behandlung.

----------


## Kojote

Danke,
 ich glaube auch, dass das hier das kleinere Übel ist.
Gruß Kojote 
Danke StarBug,
ich hatte da auch schon meine bedenken.
Wir haben uns entschieden, die Impfung zu Ende zu führen.
Gruß Kojote 
Danke Pianoman,
habe mich mal auf der Seite umgesehen.
Deine und die Antwort der anderen hat uns in unserem Vorhaben beatättigt, die Impfung zu Ende zu führen 
Gruß Kojote

----------


## Pianoman

@Kojote  Gute Entscheidung. Ich habe mich übrigens auf der von Ihnen genannten Website umgesehen.  Mir stehen die Haare zu Berge.  So viel Müll begegnet man selten. So wenig Sachkenntnis auch.   Aber es ist eigentlich kein Wunder:  Die Ausbildung der Dame *Iris Muthmann*, die den Laden betreibt:   *Ernährungsberaterin IBW*  Auszug aus vom Fernlehrinstitut *IBW* für das "*Studium*" zur Ernährungsberaterin:   *Vorkenntnisse:* *Eigene Erfahrungen im Umgang mit einer natürlichen und gesunden Ernährung sind von Vorteil.*  *Studiendauer:* *Das Studium dauert durchschnittlich 12 Monate. Die wöchentliche Studienzeit beträgt ca. 4 - 6 Stunden. Das Aufbaustudium zum Ernährungstherapeuten dauert ca. 6 Monate.*  Das nenne ich Kompetenz. Die kann sich auch zu detaillierten medizinischen Problemen äußern. Whooww...  
Pianoman

----------


## Kojote

Vielen Dank für die Mühe, habe mich sehr über die Erkentnisse ihrer Recherche amüsiert.
Da kann man mal sehen was sich heute alles Fachkraft nennt.
Gruß Kojote

----------


## summer

hpv-impfung:   http://www.wdr.de/tv/monitor/beitrag...&sid=177#id499

----------


## Teetante

> hpv-impfung:   http://www.wdr.de/tv/monitor/beitrag...&sid=177#id499

 Aha. Hast Du auch irgendwas eigenes dazu zu sagen, oder kannst Du nur auf Bücher werweisen und Links einstellen?

----------


## Patientenschubser

> hpv-impfung:   http://www.wdr.de/tv/monitor/beitrag...&sid=177#id499

 Ich denke du solltest auch mal ein paar eigene Worte in deinen Beiträgen formulieren und dich nicht auf Aussagen bzw. Links von anderer Seite beschränken. 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## baesle

Ähm hy ich hab da jetzt auch mal nboch ne Frage zu diesem Thema war gerade ein bisschen am schmökern und hab gesehen ihr habt ein bisschen über das Thema Gebährmutterhalsimpfung geschrieben. So mein Problem besteht darin das meiner Mutter ihr Frauen Arzt sie darauf aufmerksam gemacht hat das ihre Kinder sich doch impfen lassen sollen. Tolle sache der denkt mit dachte ich mir meine Mutter hat mich angesprochen ich bin zu meiner Gyn genagen und die sagte zu mir die Impfung brauche ich nicht weil in meinem Alter (25) sei der Zug schon abgefahren zumal wenn ich jetzt verheiratet sei und dann keine wechselnden Partner mehr hätte wäre das Risiko der Impfung größer als das ohne. Hm ?!?! Ich bin ein bisschen verdattert. Zuerst dachte ich die macht so ein Terz wegen der Kasse dann hab ich gesagt ich zahl das ja selbst das ist ja nicht das Problem aber sie war trotzdem dagegen und will mich nicht Impfen. Jetzt wollte ich mal Fragen ob von Euch da jemand eine Ahnung hat denn es ist doch recht schwierig da etwas sinnvolles über dieses Thema heraus zu finden. LG

----------


## Teetante

Hi Baesle,  
ich bin 35 Jahre alt und meine Gyn. sagt das gleiche wie bei Dir. Die Kassen zahlen die Impfung wohl mittlerweile bis zum 25. Lebensjahr, zumindest einige, aber die Empfehlung der STIKO ist irgendwie von 14. bis 20. LJ, korrigiert mich, wenn das falsch ist.  
Du kannst aber beim Gyn. nen HPV-Abstrich machen lassen, dann weißt Du wenigstens, ob Du den Virus schon hast oder nicht.  
LG, Andrea

----------


## baesle

Ah ok das wusste ich nicht. Denke da wäre halt mal ne gescheite aufklärung sinnvoll ist halt schwierig weil der gyn von meiner mum ja so überzeugt war und meinte ja unbedingt impfen (er weiß wie alt ich bin) und auch mein bruder soll sich impfen lassen damit er den virus nicht mehr übertragen kann und meine gyn hat halt gleich das ganze thema abgeschmettert ohne groß zu erklären. aber danke dann werd ich mal nach so nem test fragen wäre über weitere infos und anmerkungen dankbar.

----------


## Christiane

Nach meinem Kenntnisstand wird vor dem ersten Verkehr geimpft. Also 12-15jährige Jugendliche. Danach macht es wohl keinen Sinn mehr, da Jeder diese Viren übertragen kann. Hat man sich erst infiziert, zumindest theoretisch, kommt die Impfung zu spät.

----------


## Teetante

Hi zusammen,  
ich war gestern abend in einer Gyn-Praxis, da hing das Plakat von einer KK, die schrieben 12. bis 17. LJ. Auf jeden Fall vor dem ersten Geschlechtsverkehr stand da.  
Deckt sich also mit dem, was Christiane schrieb. 
LG, Andrea

----------


## Stine

Dem kann ich mich anschliessen.
Meine Töchter sind beide bereits "durchgeimpft" (<--- hört sich ja toll an!! :Smiley: ). 
Meine 16- jährige wurde vor der Impfung vom Frauenarzt gefragt, ob sie bereits Geschlechtsverkehr hatte. (Ich glaube, dass war ihr etwas unangenehm - sie wurde doch ganz schön rot :shy_5new: .).
Na ja, jedenfalls wird *vor* dem ersten Geschlechtsverkehr geimpft.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Gestern Abend kam eine tolle Sendung vom Quarks und Co übers Impfen im Besondern und im Allgemeinen.
Hier den Link um die Sendung als Podcast zu sehen klick mich
oder zum nachlesen klick mich

----------


## wollknoedel

ich hab mal ne wichtige frage:
kann man durch die gebärmutterhalskrebs impfung fehlgeburten oder behinderte kinder bekommen?
ich hab das von meinen freundinnen gehört und habe deshalb angst davor mich impfen zu lassen...einerseits will ich auch eine gute vorsorge haben da ich ja erst 14 bin...
ich hab auch mal ne doku gesehn wo man so behindert kinder bekommt aba ich glaub das war nicht wegen der impfung sondern wegen verhütungsmittel oder so.
naja auf jeden fall möchte ich gerne wissen ob man davon nun behinderte kinder bzw. fehlgeburten bekommt oder ob ich mich lieber impfen soll.

----------


## Muschel

@ Wollknoedel,  
soweit ich weiß, nein.  
LG, Muschel

----------


## SabiMa

Also ich habe die 3 Impfungen auch hinter mich und mir geht es ganz gut. Das es auch Todesfälle gab und behauptet wurde, dass diese Impfung daran schuld sei, ist nicht 100% bewiesen worden. Ich kann nur hoffen, dass diese Impfung eine Wirkung hat, aber auch das kann man nie wissen!

----------

